# Engine Fan Stopped Working ! Help



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

do you get an error code in the DIC? what does it say?


----------



## bharath007 (Sep 7, 2011)

phantom said:


> do you get an error code in the DIC? what does it say?


It Doent Show Anything. The Radiator Fan Is Not Working.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

i have seen this before... and i couldnt find the fault... however resolved it.did you by any chance notice this upon remote start?
15% of gm ipc codes are not displayed if they are vehicle specific.
procedure is
1) leave vehicle on and varify that the fans are inop by waiting for the coolant temps to reach 25* above normal
2) if reached, shut down vehicle, pull key out of ignition, open and shut door. wait 15mins disconnect battery, touch terminals together to(while no power to any other source is present) to eliminate surface charge
3) key on engine off, turn headlights on for 5sec and then off to pull pcm capacitance.
4) varify vehicle battery is fully charged at 12.5v and at least 600cca. if not replace battery before procedure interruption.
5) if its fine restart procedure, if not resolved take it to dealer so they can find your broken wire or replace fan or whatever.


----------



## bharath007 (Sep 7, 2011)

will installing fog lights to the high beam headlights void the warranty. the service center people are saying the fog lamp had burned the wires of the car. If The Wires Get Burned Will The Burn Continues Till The Engine Radiator Fan. They Are Talking Crazy.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, sounds like you messed something up 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

